# Problèmes avec Homepod



## neo1667 (2 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour,

j'avais déjà un homepod (le premier modèle), et après Noël j'ai installé un mini homepod dans une autre pièce. J'en ai profité pour mettre les OS à jour, et je le regrette bien à présent Sad
En effet, maintenant la requête "Dis siri, quel temps fait-il ?" ne fonctionne plus. J'ai droit à une question "La méteo pour quel endroit ?" Et si je répond j'ai "Je suis désolé mais je ne peux pas afficher ces données sur cet appareil".
Pourtant les options "requetes personnelles" sans authentification et "service de localisation" sont bien actives. J'ai essayé de desactiver, ré-activer, redémarrer le homepod, mais rien n'y fait...
De plus parfois, lorsque je demande l'écoute d'une radio, quand je veux l'arrêter il me dit "Il n'y a rien a arrêter". Je dois ouvrir mon IPhone, aller dans Maison pour arrêter la lecture (d'ailleurs le homepod est bien marqué en lecture...).
Tout marchait bien avant cette mise à jour.

Avez-vous constaté aussi des problèmes de ce genre ? Avez-vous des solutions ? Savez-vous si il s'agit d'un bug et si oui si il est pris en compte par Apple ? Cela devient vraiment désagréable.

Merci pour votre attention
Dany


----------



## BRNorth14 (5 Janvier 2022)

neo1667 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'avais déjà un homepod (le premier modèle), et après Noël j'ai installé un mini homepod dans une autre pièce. J'en ai profité pour mettre les OS à jour, et je le regrette bien à présent Sad
> En effet, maintenant la requête "Dis siri, quel temps fait-il ?" ne fonctionne plus. J'ai droit à une question "La méteo pour quel endroit ?" Et si je répond j'ai "Je suis désolé mais je ne peux pas afficher ces données sur cet appareil".
> ...


as-tu réinitialisé le HomePod ? Mise à jour ok ?


----------



## neo1667 (6 Janvier 2022)

BRNorth14 a dit:


> as-tu réinitialisé le HomePod ? Mise à jour ok ?


----------



## boutinjr02 (2 Janvier 2023)

Je n’ai pas de problème avec la météo, mais Apple Music, oui!

Toutes mes tentatives de demander à Siri de jouer des morceaux que je sais pour sûr qu’ils sont dans ma bibliothèque échouent! Ça fait quelques jours.


----------

